# Nano tank maintenance questions



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

So how do you nano owners go about doing water changes? I can't really siphon water out or put it in using a bucket or else I disturb the substrate, fish and plants.:help:
For now, I've been using a small 3 pint glass to take the water out then replace but it is such a PITA! Even though my aquarium is only 5.5 gallons it still takes _forever_.


----------



## dr3ww3rd (Aug 29, 2011)

I also have a 5.5 gallon. I always drain out about 50-80% of the water. When I refill the tank I put in a paper plate over part of the substrate. I then fill a 5 gallon bucket with water and use a glass to scoop water from the bucket and pour on the paper plate so it doesn't mess up the substrate or plants. Sounds complicated but it's not


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

How do you drain it? Does your tank have a valve/seal/hole?


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

On my smallest tanks I drain water with airline tubing... it's slow, but everything else drains way too fast.


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

I drain it with regular 1/2 inch tubing into a bucket, and when pouring water back in I pour it slowly over my hand.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wait I don't get it... How do you get the water to flow down?


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

create a syphon


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Very carefully. Hehe

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

+1 on the airline tubing. Pouring in clean water I just disperse it with my hand and pour slowly.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

+1 on airline tubing as well, I suck the water into bucket n then replace it with new water, I don't use hands as my plant have a good grip on soil, there is a driftwood on my bowl so put the water onto my driftwood n it acts like a hand .


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

stanzzzz said:


> +1 on airline tubing as well, I suck the water into bucket n then replace it with new water, I don't use hands as my plant have a good grip on soil, there is a driftwood on my bowl so put the water onto my driftwood n it acts like a hand .


+2 airline tubing. Just stick one end into the tank and suck the other. Make sure your the end outside the tank is lower than the one in the tank so it will create a siphon. Take your mouth off fast or you'll be tasting some nasty water!

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

On my 5.5 nanos I use air line tubing to simultaneously drip in water from one bucket and another tube to drip out tank water into another bucket.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

K so you have to create a siphon like everyone one has said. 

What is important is that the end of the tube NOT in ur tank has to be lower than the aquarium ur draining from. 
Say ur aquarium is at about 4 ft off the ground, you have to make sure the other end of the end of the pipe not in the water is like at the 3 ft level. 

Sometimes if ur lucky enough the water will push itself all the way through the tube. Most times you have to suck the end to get the air out. Personally I use a mini syringe. 

The perks of having parents that work in the medical field.


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Fill the tubing with water and hold both ends closed with your thumbs or fingers. Place one end into the tank and the other end outside the tank into a container making sure that the outflow end is lower than the inflow end. Gravity will take care of the rest. Still can't believe people suck out water with their mouths when it's that simple.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

How often are people doing this?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Every water change. BTW Don't suck on the end. You are asking for an intestinal parasite. Go to Walmart, ask the pharmacy for a medicine dropper. They will give you one for free.


----------



## tomciu (Jan 6, 2013)

I use a 5 foot piece of tubing that I got from a hardware store. A quick inhale gets the water flowing and I never inhale any water. I rinse it out a couple of times after use. My vertical distance between the ends of the tube is about 3 feet, as long as the outflow is lower vertically than the inflow then you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

For nanos around that size the best thing I've found is a hose somewhere between airline and 1/2" filter house. The airline tubing is so thin that one piece of gravel will clog it and it get's frustrating, but the next size up I guess around 1/4" or so is usually ideal from my experience.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

aznartist34 said:


> Fill the tubing with water and hold both ends closed with your thumbs or fingers. Place one end into the tank and the other end outside the tank into a container making sure that the outflow end is lower than the inflow end. Gravity will take care of the rest. Still can't believe people suck out water with their mouths when it's that simple.


Thanks, that was really helpful.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Airline tubing-how you create a siphon is up to you. How far above the tank you raise the outgoing water container helps regulate the water flow. The higher above the tank you raise it, the faster the flow; conversely, as you lower it to tank level (or below) the flow rate slows (or stops). 

You can direct the flow onto a piece of hardscape or against the sidewall of the tank/vase to help disperse the force of the water. For my smaller tanks--especially very shallow ones or those with sand- I'll put my thumb over the end and let it just barely dribble out.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

i use the hose from a gravel vac, and a gloved hand on the end in the bucket to stop if needed.

i put mesh over the part in the tank (to save shrimp from being sucked up)

i refill 
lets see if i can explain it...
a funnel in a filter hose piece (6" or so of hose) then i put the filter hose into a nitequil dose cap and press against the glass a bit to hold it just above the bottom of the dose cap. then pour water into the funnel.

the water goes up, not down into substrate, so nothing gets moved around.

Blank-4 by laq997, on Flickr

you could glue hose side to dose cup and that would help a LOT.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Also use an airline tubing, but agree with those who say it clogs easily. Pinching the clog helps it move along. 

To refill, I mix water in a plastic juice pitcher (the old tupperware kind), place the lid on the water and slowly pour the water onto the lid. As the lid floats, it will stay at the water level and disperses the water so it doesn't disturb the substrate or plantings.


----------



## Catie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

I use airline or or a slightly wider hose from Home Depot to drain the tank. To fill it, I have a little sump that I put in a bucket of clean water and secure the hose to the driftwood and let it fill slowly. It doesn't disturb the substrate and I don't have to sit there and dump in cups of water.


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

aznartist34 said:


> Fill the tubing with water and hold both ends closed with your thumbs or fingers. Place one end into the tank and the other end outside the tank into a container making sure that the outflow end is lower than the inflow end. Gravity will take care of the rest. Still can't believe people suck out water with their mouths when it's that simple.


How is filling the tube with water more simple than sucking? Sucking is like breathing in a breathe of air it's that fast.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

It's not _as_ simple but at least now I don't need to put my mouth to the tubing.


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok. You say that now just like girls say they're not going to suck. Start doing water changes week after week, month after month, you'll put your mouth to the tubing.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

LOL I've always sucked on the tube. It's not that hard. I haven't gotten sick yet. IMO it's hard to get sick unless your tank has parasites and all other kinds of nasties.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

xalyx said:


> ok. You say that now just like girls say they're not going to suck. Start doing water changes week after week, month after month, you'll put your mouth to the tubing.


 
rooooooooooooooooofllllllllllllllllllllllcoooooooooopptteeeeerrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

That is uber hilarious


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Xalyx said:


> How is filling the tube with water more simple than sucking? Sucking is like breathing in a breathe of air it's that fast.



I never said it was more simple, I said it was ''that simple''. When I don't have to put something in my mouth that doesn't belong, then I'll take that extra 2-3 seconds of work. Been doing this for 3 years to multiple tanks each week and I've still not ''tired'' of it.


----------



## Redtail84 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a standard 2.5 gallon, and I use the hose that came with my gravel vac. I just don't use the gravel vac itself. I put the bucket on the floor, and create a siphon from the tank to the bucket. When I refill, I put the bucket on top of stack of books next to the tank so it is higher than the tank. Then I just do the same siphoning from the bucket to the tank, and I hold the end of the hose against the glass so it doesn't disturb the substrate.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

On my nanos of that size, as mentioned I use a hose somewhere between airline and filter size, but to refill I just refill with 1 gallon water jugs and pour it in over the top that comes with the jug. It sprays around and doesn't disturb anything.


----------

